# [EVDL] Automatic transmission modified for EV use ?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My many friends on the EVDL, I had an inspiration / epiphany while
driving the highway a few days ago. I was thinking about my next EV
conversion, and the many better ways to do things I picked up from this
list!

Well I want to inspire someone else! EV transmissions are one of t=
he
major problems to work out on EVERY conversion. Just try to find a
compatible Manual transmission for a newer car. And yet there are many
Automatic transmissions.

Here is my dream, some shop will take a newer electrically operated
automatic transmission and modify it thusly: wire the shifting servos to
an accessible terminal connector so a voltage applied to a connection
will result in a shift to P-R-N-1-2-3-4. That is individually, not in
sequence. Remove the torque converter and set up small electric pump to
circulate lubricating / cooling oil. Have an adapter plate made=
up to
fit the bell housing and centering identified to easily mount several
electric motor choices. Have a motor to transmission input shaft
adaptor made and available. Also make available brackets and spacers to
mount transmission and motor in many chassis choices. Make available a
shifter box with push buttons or a joystick, or a big knob for ratio
[gear] control. Incorporate an over-rev prevention circuit so as not to
destroy the motor downshifting. [Shift up when rolling, only shifts down
if stopped.] [And only shifts with accelerator un-pressed.]

I would pay $2,500 to $3,500 to buy a modified transmission like this. I
think others would too! [I may be low in my selling price estimation.]

Hay we know the parts in a transmission are not that expensive and a
rebuild kit is well under $500 so a retiree or home/shop working
automatic transmission specialist might make $1,000 or $2,000 each and
produce one or two a week, that=92s $100,000 to $200,000 per year net!=

Any transmission shops or automotive machine shops need a new
[additional?] line of work? Just one may cost $1,500 for case and
parts, but the cost can drop for 200 a year!!

If you know of someone doing or wanting to do this conversion of
automatic transmissions please tell me so I can become a customer.

Respectfully,

Dennis Miles



--
Dennis Miles <Director> 
Electric Vehicle Training Institute Inc.
In Lakeland, Florida Call [863] 289-0690 

Training the Technicians to service and repair
Tomorrow's Hybrid and Electric Cars ! 

-- =

Be Yourself @ mail.com!
Choose From 200+ Email Addresses
Get a Free Account at www.mail.com!

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090815/e694756d=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yep, darn cool idea.
It was Roland or Lee Heart that posted about converting a GM turbo 350 very
much like you described. Whichever one it was may pipe up here but check the
archives.. lots of good info on it.

Stub

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Dennis Miles
Sent: Saturday, August 15, 2009 7:58 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Automatic transmission modified for EV use ?

My many friends on the EVDL, I had an inspiration / epiphany while
driving the highway a few days ago. I was thinking about my next EV
conversion, and the many better ways to do things I picked up from this
list!

Well I want to inspire someone else! EV transmissions are one of t=
he
major problems to work out on EVERY conversion. Just try to find a
compatible Manual transmission for a newer car. And yet there are many
Automatic transmissions.

Here is my dream, some shop will take a newer electrically operated
automatic transmission and modify it thusly: wire the shifting servos to
an accessible terminal connector so a voltage applied to a connection
will result in a shift to P-R-N-1-2-3-4. That is individually, not in
sequence. Remove the torque converter and set up small electric pump to
circulate lubricating / cooling oil. Have an adapter plate made=
up to
fit the bell housing and centering identified to easily mount several
electric motor choices. Have a motor to transmission input shaft
adaptor made and available. Also make available brackets and spacers to
mount transmission and motor in many chassis choices. Make available a
shifter box with push buttons or a joystick, or a big knob for ratio
[gear] control. Incorporate an over-rev prevention circuit so as not to
destroy the motor downshifting. [Shift up when rolling, only shifts down
if stopped.] [And only shifts with accelerator un-pressed.]

I would pay $2,500 to $3,500 to buy a modified transmission like this. I
think others would too! [I may be low in my selling price estimation.]

Hay we know the parts in a transmission are not that expensive and a
rebuild kit is well under $500 so a retiree or home/shop working
automatic transmission specialist might make $1,000 or $2,000 each and
produce one or two a week, that=92s $100,000 to $200,000 per year net!=

Any transmission shops or automotive machine shops need a new
[additional?] line of work? Just one may cost $1,500 for case and
parts, but the cost can drop for 200 a year!!

If you know of someone doing or wanting to do this conversion of
automatic transmissions please tell me so I can become a customer.

Respectfully,

Dennis Miles



--
Dennis Miles <Director> 
Electric Vehicle Training Institute Inc.
In Lakeland, Florida Call [863] 289-0690 

Training the Technicians to service and repair
Tomorrow's Hybrid and Electric Cars ! 

-- =

Be Yourself @ mail.com!
Choose From 200+ Email Addresses
Get a Free Account at www.mail.com!

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090815/e694756d/attac
hment.html =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know exactly how they're doing it (they do use the torque
converter), but the folks at the Electric Car Company of Utah will do
modifications to an automatic transmission so you can use it in an EV.

Here's a link: http://www.evequipmentsupply.com/

- Peter Flipsen Jr
Pocatello, ID
http://www.evalbum.com/1974





> Dennis Miles <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > My many friends on the EVDL, I had an inspiration / epiphany while
> > driving the highway a few days ago. I was thinking about my next EV
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dennis Miles <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > My many friends on the EVDL, I had an inspiration / epiphany while
> > driving the highway a few days ago. I was thinking about my next EV
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Phil Marino <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------
From: "Dennis Miles" <[email protected]>
Subject: [EVDL] Automatic transmission modified for EV use ?

> Here is my dream, some shop will take a newer electrically operated
> automatic transmission and modify it thusly: wire the shifting servos to
> an accessible terminal connector so a voltage applied to a connection
> will result in a shift to P-R-N-1-2-3-4. That is individually, not in
> sequence.

You're looking for a manumatic or semi-automatic transmission, there have 
been several different version, but it is more commonly known as the 
paddle-shift type. A quick google for "paddle shift conversion automatic" 
found a basically endless list of possibilities. Most still use a torque 
convertor, but modern torque convertors (especially ones with lockup) are 
extremely efficient (better than 95% efficiency of clutch). Of course you'll 
have to deal with having the flappy paddles on the steering wheel, so you'll 
be cooler than you think.

I don't have the information in front of me but I remember an ad from a 
while back about various Chevy transmission conversions for push button gear 
selection, might be worth looking into if you have a GM.
Joe 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- =

From: "Phil Marino" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, August 15, 2009 11:25 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Automatic transmission modified for EV use ?




> Dennis Miles <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > My many friends on the EVDL, I had an inspiration / epiphany while
> > driving the highway a few days ago. I was thinking about my next EV
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You can see how the transmission motor coupler and drive shaft looks like, 
click the image # 1 to #33.

http://go-ev.net/pics/001.html


Roland that is a mind blowing awesome conversion.
You must be a pilot of some kind to have all those gauges )
Really a well thought out and uniquely sexy ute conversion.

Bob Rice is right on the buzzer at least in regards to japanese cars
produced
in the last 10 years. Wheel bearings are usually needed at specific service
intervals which is unheard of in older vehicles. A suzuki I have needs them
replaced
every 40,000klm. I didnt think this was necessary until they start making
noice
at about 43,000klm. Not to mention so many other gremlins on all makes and 
shapes that come into my uncles busy Automotive car care business.
He has worked on cars since the mid 60s and in 40 years he says there is so
much
more profit from servicing new cars as well as ease, due to complete
replacement
of all kinds of hardware.

Best to convert an old car whether its light or not.
eg. Heavy car more batteries less mileage (unless you can afford big Li
packs) 
but more luxury in most cases whereas a light car needs less batteries yet
has
less creature comforts and life expectancy etc.

In the future maybe things will change but personally I cant stand a car
with 10 airbags let alone 1. Side curtain airbags are great but when you
look
at the complexities of converting a modern vehicle you will need a lot of
time
on your hands, money, knowledge and patience.
I prefer to KIS and recycle an old dinosaur with style than a modern
instantly
aging headache for transportation.
Lithiums are getting cheaper so mileage wont be an issue for much longer for
those that need more than 40 miles per charge.

-----
Except from himself and other fellow men, 
Man is the least endangered of all species. - Me

Linux registered user #479376 no more MS Windoze ever!
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Automatic-transmission-modified-for-EV-use---tp24989212p24999513.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

